# I have a small favor to ask....



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

At the bottom of the forum page is a banner for Union Pacific's Great Excursion Adventure.. I've also included it below in this post.. This links to the UP site, where you can vote on where you'd like to see UP do a steam excursion later this year.. For each person that follows the banner here on MLS and votes and confirms their vote, I get a point. The person at the end of the deal with the most points is "Honorary Engineer" for the excursion and gets to ride in the cab for part of the excursion.. I would LOVE to document the cab ride and share it with you guys here online... All that I ask is you click on the banner, vote for an excursion, and confirm your vote through the email they send. Right now the leader has a paltry 499 votes.. I KNOW you guys can push me way ahead of that... So please.. Vote!!! 


Thanks!!!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry Shad, I already voted. Good luck though. 

Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I already voted. Sorry Shad.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Shad, I just voted using the link at the end of your post above. Does that automatically get you the points, or does the voter (me in this case) have to do something special for you to get the credit and the point for my vote?? I also note that we can vote once each day, which I thought was interesting.

Ed


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The good news is, you can vote once per day!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I voted, even though i dont like you............









Just kidding, but i did vote thru the banner.

Wonder why they never run a trip to NY

Frickin U.P.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Voted through the banner. Would be realy cool to see UP run along side NKP 765.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 04 Jan 2011 04:27 PM 
The good news is, you can vote once per day!! 

Like Chicago!!!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok you got mine

chuckger


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine, too. Will check back daily. If you win, you gotta take me along as the photographer!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Youz Guyz dunna understand Chi Town, we have dead people votin.

I will vote everday, and get the dead people.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya I can see this loco running through GA. So it's a no vote here as I'll never see it. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just replied to the email confirmation. 

David Meashey aka PADutchHogger


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I voted! They run in and out of Denver all the time, so I really have not preference, although I would like to see them use the Steamers on one of the Operation Lifesaver Specials. 

BTW, if anyone's interested, I'll be working the OLI train in June, if anyone wants to go for a train ride! 

Robert


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

PLEASE VOTE FOR THE LITTLE ROCK EXPRESS! 

I have been voting for months and this is the 2nd leg of it, down to the wire.... 

HELP!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Something does not look right, looks like I get points based on my email address.. is this the way it is supposed to work? 

Don't see how it knows this is from mls... 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It knows by your unique ID in the link on the confirmation page, for instance, mine is "http://x.up.com/29628" The webserver reads the digits and enters the "vote" into its database. BTW, your web browser will also tell the webserver where you were when you clicked on the link, but I doubt they're really worried about that, just who the vote was for.

Robert


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I read what you posted twice. How does it know the vote is for Shad? 

Mine is http://x.up.com/29679 .... I see the unique ID... how does it know it came from MLS? 

It says "For every new participant your unique referral link brings to the site, you earn one referral point." 

Well, your id is different from my id... so how does that show that the referral points go to one person? 

Greg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

39 so far.. Keep it goin!!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Greg on this, when I was done it told ME that I had one point ??????


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like you can vote once a day.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

voted..


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep is posted on your points Shad. I'll try to remember my vote every day.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

It is the very least I can do Shad, for all you do. 

Fil


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The way it works is we voted through Shad's link, so he gets a point for each vote from that link. Once we vote they also give us a link to use on our web sites if we so choose. That is where our first point comes from. 

I'll keep making my votes through Shad's site, as long as he makes the trip; no matter which route is selected.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I've voted through your link, Shad.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I voted, even though they don't have a route to San Diego.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 

Perhaps you can post a flashing EOT device at the top of the page, reminding us to vote daily. It could even be set up to stop flashing once you vote through the site, then again if I were a computer guy...


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Shad,

Voted for your route, (Salt Lake City I presume?), naturally we all want to see the photos that you take (hopefully!)


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Voted again today. 

Larry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. Voted. Will start every morning with a vote. Geez....we _should_ be able to put Shad waaay over the top!








One request: Could we have a vote tally update each morning with what we are at as well as what the current leader is at (that way we can see where we are!)


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I've done my part -- I think.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted shad. I hope you get it! - I dream of these things at times - I hope all of you have seen that top gear episode on the Tornado. Jeremy Clarkson even said he wasn't into trains that much, yet there was a helicopter shot of him hanging out the side with the biggest smile you'll have ever seen on him!





Andrew


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I voted for ya, Hope you win! -Kevin.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Voted, but it seems like we will have to make a mental note to vote every day to get Shad the points he needs.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouldn't be that hard to remember, there are links all over this site. Why there is even one under this box as I type! 

Hey! Where's my 'I voted' sticker? 'Cause I did! 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 05 Jan 2011 08:56 AM 
Hey! Where's my 'I voted' sticker? 'Cause I did! Oh, go stick your finger in purple ink, and be happy.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty finger...me happy.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. Yeah a run with 765 would be something. 

Mike


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted, not sure credit went to you.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

If you clicked on the my link and then voted, I got the credit.. I'm up to 76 points so far.. Everyone please vote.. 1st place is 511 points.. Voting only lasts till the 17th of this month..


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got the confirmation email. Vote complete! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I've voted twice so far, so it looks like you will be able to get 12 more votes from me.

So If I'm doing my math correctly:

Shad is 435 points behind the leader.

With 12 days left for each of us to vote,

We need a minimum of 37 people to vote all 12 days.

This assumes the leader doesn't get anymore votes.










So let's get off our butts and vote our man into the hot seat!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think the system is working right... I checked my email address and I have 2 points... I have voted 2 times... 

I think the link does not work right in Firefox... all indications are that my votes gave me 2 points... did they also give shad 2 points? 

Greg


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Interesting Greg, 
I just checked my points, and I have 2 as well. I have only clicked the link here in MLS. I am using Firefox as well. But maybe Shad also gets a point when we do? Or perhaps he only get 1 point for our initial sign up but not for our sub sequential votes? I tried to read how the point system work but it's kind of vague on the referral points.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

For what it's worth, I just voted and it came back and told me I now have one point. I use Internet Explorer. I hope this is doing Shad some good.
Bob


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted via your link, Shad. Good luck!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The HTTP referrer hyperlink[/b]

UP Contest Rules[/b]


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

all indications are that my votes gave me 2 points... did they also give shad 2 points? 

That is correct..


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Shad, I hope you're right, but as I read the second sub-section (i.e. Sharing) under the Points section you only get one referral point for each *New* individual that registers to vote using your referrer hyperlink. But not for each time that individual votes after their initial vote upon registration.

However, can't hurt to keep voting any way, hope you make the cab ride.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted 3 times.....with 3 different emails accounts....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh! I do have a few more accounts! in fact about 5... 

more voting to do!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know Shad, I hope you're right, but as I read the second sub-section (i.e. Sharing) under the Points section you only get one referral point for each New individual that registers to vote using your referrer hyperlink. But not for each time that individual votes after their initial vote upon registration. 

I missed that part.. Not sure, but we'll keep trying and see what we get. There's enough people here that we can get past anyone anyway..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've now voted twice and have 2 points to my name. I don't know if you can tell if it's going on your account or not Shad...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Voted again today. Vote early,vote often!


----------



## arfy (Jan 2, 2008)

Voted yesterday,hope it helps


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Voted again today, so you should have 3 votes as I have 3. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

So it looks like Steve was correct, I only get credit for your first vote.. So shame your friends into coming to this page and vote!! 111 points so far... Gotta say I'm leaning toward the Little Rock trip.. The Illinois one looks boring, (Sorry Dave) so vote for the Little Rock one.. I'm coming for you Skip Waters.... Please support your friendly neighborhood webmaster and get out the vote!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Drat!! I only have the one email account. Well, I got one vote into the tally. I won't bother voting anymore, 'cause I just work as a car host on my local NRHS chapter's excursions to get my train trip fix. 

Hope a lot more of the gang will help the cause. 

Best of luck, 
David Meashey


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have voted everyday also, but sorry Shad, I live in boring illinois and it would come really close to me. gotta do it.

Tom h


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

If you have not voted through my link, please do so.. Only 3 new points since yesterday afternoon.. Please help me win the cab ride!!! Oh, don't forget to confirm your vote through the email you receive or it doesn't count!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted via 3 email addresses, but it just seems like another unsubtle way to harvest email addresses. Just waiting for the spam...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... now you must confirm... ok... 

2 more from me.... grege and grege1 


Greg


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

7 more for me for a total of 10 votes.....but that's all good luck Shad.....


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in 7th place.. Now is where the hard work begins!! I have to get a little more than double the points to break into the top 5, my first goal.. So please if you haven't voted, do so.. Follow this link, vote for the Little Rock Express, and confirm your vote by clicking on the link in the email you receive... Thank you!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

two more today


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanna remind you all.. If you haven't yet voted, please do so.. If you have voted, suggest to your friends and family that they might vote!!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted today. Good luck.

Doc


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2 more today... 

come on guys! Shad still in 7th 

Greg


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Voted today, good luck. 

Ed


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess
I been volting for the wrong one.. Been doing the Utah route.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

You know the drill.. If you haven't voted, please do so via the link at the bottom of this page...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

done, still in 7th 

Greg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm having trouble staying on the leaderboard... Please follow the link and vote if you have not already folks...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I just voted again Sir.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

We're closing the gap folks, but we're not there yet!!! If you haven't voted, please click on the banner below, vote for the little rock express, and then confirm your vote via email!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Me too...again. 
John


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

3 votes today. Good luck Shad
Dennis


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Broke the top 5!! We need to keep it going however.. I'm on the bubble.. Could easily get knocked out.. If you haven't voted, please do so!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in a fight for 3rd place.. Come on folks!!!! Get out the vote!!!!! 

http://x.up.com/456 

If you haven't voted, do it.. Also, if you have already voted, please vote again for the Little Rock Express.. It's neck and neck with the Tuscola Turn.... Shad wants to go to St Louey!!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Shad,
Using different addresses, we gave ya 5 votes. Hope you make it to St Louey








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I voted today


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

At this point, Shad's only about 30 votes out of first place......


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Three more here.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

#2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on guys were almost there!!!

Tom h


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just voted (1-15 @ 8:00pm CDT), Shad is 20 points from the lead!!! Come on Guys!!!! 

Chris


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been voting three times a day for about two weeks now. St. Louis is still in this. PLEASE keep voting for the little rock express and shed. 
P.S. Shed if you win this you have to say Hi when your in St. Louis


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok im in again.......Good luck.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I just voted.

Fred


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

15 more points.. If you haven't voted, please vote!!! Once I take the lead, I've got to keep it till 11:59 PM CST Monday night, so I need to keep the votes comin in.. It's like a freight train!!!! Can't stop us now!!!


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I voted again.

Fred


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

voted. - but don't invite me for the ride.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

5 more again to day..from here


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

We have a real dog fight on our hands here dont we. Shad is almost there but Skip water is still holding on to the lead. Three more votes from me today. 
Noel I hope your voting for the Little Rock Express now.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

What I really need is NEW people to vote.. Your votes for the route still count, but I don't get any more points if you have already voted. I need people who have never voted to vote!!! Get your friends and family to vote.. We need to catch and pass him!! He's 24 points ahead!!!! He was within 8 last night.. Push on folks, get your families involved!!!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Used up all my email accts, may need to sign up a few more! 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Voted... notice that the top 5 people will win 2 tickets, no difference between being #1 or #5... so, unless something different happens, Shad gets to go on the trip. 


It's also pretty clear it is Tuscola or Little Rock routes, the one near Shad in last place, by far. 


Greg


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted again today for you!!


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Put my 13 volt in today, hope you win Shad. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Geoff G. on 16 Jan 2011 01:43 PM 
We have a real dog fight on our hands here dont we. Shad is almost there but Skip water is still holding on to the lead. Three more votes from me today. 
Noel I hope your voting for the Little Rock Express now.  

Yup........We are..
Hope..... if Shad wins, Hope he gets us lot of photo's and maybe some videos...


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jan 2011 03:17 PM 
Voted... notice that the top 5 people will win 2 tickets, no difference between being #1 or #5... so, unless something different happens, Shad gets to go on the trip. 


It's also pretty clear it is Tuscola or Little Rock routes, the one near Shad in last place, by far. 




Greg 


Greg the winner 1 spot gets to ride in the cab of the loco.


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Shad takes the lead by 3


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried accessing the UP site twice over the last 30 min. and it seems that many individuals are attempting to access it almost looks like a DOS (Denial Of Service) attack. Waters must be beating the bushes for more supporters or maybe it's Shad's supporters????


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Waters is up by one, MLS members don't give up yet. Vote Vote Vote!!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Took a tad to open, but I stuffed the ballot box again. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Waters now up by three, keep at MLS!!!!!! Anybody that hasn't voted yet do so and don't forget check your eMail and confirm you vote.


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to put a damper on anyone's hopes, but you do realize that contest rules prohibit the creation of multiple e-mail accounts just to inflate the vote? I checked this out...


----------



## UPTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Good point, insanerocketkid. This is Tim McMahan with Union Pacific Corporate Relations. Multiple votes that share the same computer address will be deleted from the system. Votes will be verified and validated before winners are announced. For more information, read the contest rules: http://www.upexcursion.com/rules/


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you will find that there are very few instances where people used more than one address to vote.. However, it's not quite fair to disqualify all votes from one IP address. I know for a fact that many of the people at work each individually voted, yet they will all come from the same address because the company does a network address translation on all outgoing traffic. There are a lot of ISPs that do this also. 

For the record, I have only been encouraging organic viral growth of my campaign to ride in the cab..


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Tim
There are three people that live at my house and use the same computer lots of the time. SO your saying even tho these three diff people vote only one vote will count because the computer has the same IP address? What about diff people using the same wifi? That would give them all the same IP address.

By the way Love what you guys are doing and please dont take what I ask as me complaining or anything. I'm not.
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## UPTim (Jan 17, 2011)

We understand that some companies use a shared ip address, and that multiple people live in households, etc. It's fairly easy to spot when one person is voting with multiple email addresses from one ip, however. We'll delete those votes when discovered. I only mention this because someone commented in this thread that s/he was using eight email addresses to vote, which is not permitted.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I think my 2 votes this morning counted, hope so anyway 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## van buren sl (Jan 4, 2008)

Shad

I have tried several times today to verify my e mail address so that my vote for the route will be counted. Some how, every time I submit my address I am asked to submit my address again. This is getting wearisome. Since my vote won't be accepted, I'll just root for you.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you have cookies blocked... just allow them... 

Greg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey if you're watchin the leaderboard to keep track of where I am, please don't. The UP site is under a heavy load right now. We need to let the people who want to vote get on the site...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

A quick update: 

Shad: 954 
2nd: 821 
3rd: 659 
4th: 627 
5th: 611 
6th: 611 

There's an interesting battle forming at the bottom of the top 5..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See who loves ya? 

Greg (voted twice today)


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

We love you...voted...voted....voted....now back to the website issues


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

When is this thing over again?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Tonight! It ends and midnight central time.. I promise to stop harassing you after tonight!!! Let's get a good final push to the end folks... Enlist your family and friends to vote. 

http://x.up.com/456


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, and if you get the chance, and you've already voted, please go to the site again and vote for the little rock express.... Danke!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little slow here but I need to vote for the train to come down where it can be road on during the convention. beings i'm supporting that. 
No affence. If my vote goes the wrong way and wrecks (lessons the chance)for the convention. then I'm bad.


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Marty that would be the little rock express. So you not bad.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I voted for the last time,

Hopefully you win.................


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I just posted your 456 link on my facebook to my 117 facebook friends, trying to give u a final push. 

Andrew


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Good ol Skip is making a push.. He's closed the gap by 40 votes.. I need everyone to go to http://x.up.com/456 and VOTE.. If you haven't already voted, please do so!!! There are only 2 hours left!!! Go Go Go!!!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad's broken 1000 votes and is just over 100 votes ahead in first place......


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

But second place has closed my 150 vote lead to under 100.. Please vote and get your family and friends to vote.. If you're on facebook, post it on your wall!!! Can't let Skip take the lead back!!!


----------



## wrgh (Jan 26, 2008)

Got my votes in for ya! Have two email sites and keeping them busy for you. 

Bill


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It's down to 80 votes with an hour left. I need as much cushion as I can get.. Please vote!!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

argh... I'm not sure I can hold on to the lead.. The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

So here's the unofficial totals, screen shot taken at 11:59 Central.










Uncle Pete will have to certify the results, scrub the votes for duplicates, and do their notifications.. hopefully I won't lose too many points due to duplicate votes.. I fear that will be my Achilles heel, but I really tried to do this organically and within the rules.... We'll see what happens!!

Thank you to everyone that voted for me. I really appreciate your support, you guys are the BEST! Thanks to Jon Dekeles at LSOL for sending out a notice to all his members about it as well. Thanks to the guys at work, and my friends and family on facebook. 


I'll keep you posted on any developments!!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*"We" done good ! Congratulations, Shad ! *


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

did the little rock express do it as well? congrads Shad best of luck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*







Thats great shad. ENJOY..............*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"So here's the unofficial totals, screen shot taken at 11:59 Central." 

Kinda jumped the gun eh? 

Congrats. 

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Jan 2011 09:50 AM 
"So here's the unofficial totals, screen shot taken at 11:59 Central." 

Kinda jumped the gun eh? 

Congrats. 

John 

Probably votes be truned up side down if it was last min. on Evial bay.. John... laf.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The Little Rock Express won!! 

http://www.upexcursion.com/

Did I??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You only needed to be in the top five to "win", all the prizes were the same for the top 5 right? 

So, you won, did you come in #1? That's the question isn't it? 

Greg


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

congrads and thank you to everyone that voted. This will give me a chance to see a real steam loco run.

Side note. Lots of whinning on how LRX could over take the Tuscola. We have MLS and Shad thats how.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

@Greg Yes, top 5 get to ride on the train, but #1 gets to ride in the CAB...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wooohoooo on the Little Rock Express, that means the steamer spends the night in my front yard!!!!!


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally I don't care who gets to ride in the cab, All I want to know is how I can get a couple of tickets to ride the train. My wife keeps asking me how we can get to ride on one of these excursions we see all the time on Trains and locomotives on RFDTV. At least starting out in Topeka is not all that far from Houston compared to a lot of the trips that seem to be either on the west coast or up northeast. Finally something in the middle of the US that I can actually get to possibly ride. 

Dan S.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg E., 

Here is your post from another forum I read equally as much as this one. 

"With just you, Ralph and Doug and Jerry on this thread, you think that they made more of an impact than the responses from people on MLS with EIGHT pages of replies? 

I appreciate you wanting to give kudos, but no way this swung the vote. 

Maybe there are 100 silent voters, but then there must be 800 silent voters on MLS." 

Could you get any more childish? Do you really think this site alone swayed the vote? Or is this just another example of the kind of behavior that has so badly divided people over these two sites? Sounds to me like the kid on the playground "Na Na Noo Noo, my whatever's better than yours". 

I normally don't get involved in these kind of things simply because I am not interested in the flaming that will follow, but this was just soooooo small of Greg (something I never expected) I could not let it go with out comment.. 

Did Shad win? Yes and congratulations to him and all the members here who voted and raised Shad to the top. Everyone deserves a little Kudos for that. Please lets not have any more of the childish stuff. If you can't say something nice, please don't say any thing. 

I will get off my soap box now, and I apologize to any everyone for my rant. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you should quote the post I responded to, where Geoff says that there was a bunch of whining over here and no one can figure out how the vote took off. 

I think the Geoff's post was childish, and he was putting MLS down, not that I care to get a war between the 2 sites, but I think it was unrealistic that LSC swayed the vote in Shad's favor as he stated. 

I think you have done a great job of twisting the situation and accusing me of what someone else did. In addition, you violated your own statement about saying something nice. Two wrongs make a right? 

But if you agree that we here on MLS were whining, and too stupid to figure out how Shad won, and that LSC members swayed the vote to allow Shad to win, I think you should go back to LSC and pat yourself on the back and keep talking trash to me. You are doing a fine job. 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's not turn this into something unseemly gentlemen. I for one am glad to see any indications that any inter-forum bad feelings that may exist are being put to bed. It's good for ALL the forums, and it's good for the hobby. That's something to celibrate, not tear to pieces. May we have more of it, not less. The members of ALL forums involved deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read the post on LSC. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...I don't think you guys appreciate the POWER of Facebook. When Shad posts his desire for votes on Facebook...it hits all his friends...all 400+ of em...and he asks em to vote at HIS URL...which he got when he registered for the contest. Then those 400+...maybe 10% or his friends, forward his request on...say they have 100 friends each....that's 4000 more that get the request to vote at HIS URL. Then say...5% of them forward the request onto their 100 friends each...that's 20,000 more folks that get the request...we're up to 24408 that got the request...and it keeps going. This is how stuff moves across Facebook like wildfire. 

And since all the contest required was you to hit that URL..and enter your email address...and then reply to an email...it's likely that 10s of thousands got requests to vote for Shad...and 1023 responded.


And yes. Several hundred folks at MLS did this too...but there's no HUGE multiplier like Facebook provides.


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 Jan 2011 10:39 PM 
Maybe you should quote the post I responded to, where Geoff says that there was a bunch of whining over here and no one can figure out how the vote took off. 

I think the Geoff's post was childish, and he was putting MLS down, not that I care to get a war between the 2 sites, but I think it was unrealistic that LSC swayed the vote in Shad's favor as he stated. 

I think you have done a great job of twisting the situation and accusing me of what someone else did. In addition, you violated your own statement about saying something nice. Two wrongs make a right? 

But if you agree that we here on MLS were whining, and too stupid to figure out how Shad won, and that LSC members swayed the vote to allow Shad to win, I think you should go back to LSC and pat yourself on the back and keep talking trash to me. You are doing a fine job. 

Greg Greg your right I should have made it clear that I was talking about the UP Facebook site as having the whinners and not MLS or LSC. So I am sorry for not being clear on that.

Check the time stamps and you will see I posted my thank you here before the other site and both long before you posted on the other site. Seems this is a case that you havent followed what was or has been going on and yet you feel you have all the answers. I have been voting for the Little rock express from the start of the voting. SOrry Shad was not voting for you at first. I made a number of post in other sites, facebook, personal website and 100's of e-mails to help the Little rock express win. Shad did a great job but no one person won this for anyone that is why I have taken the time to thank EVERYONE for there efforts on all the sites I posted on. 

here is my post here.

" congrads and thank you to everyone that voted. This will give me a chance to see a real steam loco run.

Side note. Lots of whinning on how LRX could over take the Tuscola. We have MLS and Shad thats how."

As you can see I made reffirents to the whinning being about what route won and not about what person won. Its very easy to see I was thanking Shad and others and not being nasty.

So Greg not sure what kind of a bad day your having but you don't need to take it out on me or start a fight between website. I find them both to be very helpful and full of the same people.

Geoff


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, 

After re-reading Geoff's post, I really can't figure out where you came to the conclusion that his post referred to MLS. There is NO direct or indirect reference to MLS in his post. Please clarify how you relate 'they' in his post to MLS. No one else seems to have that interpretation. 

Dwitght, 

I quite agree that we should not be promoting inter-site conflict, however Greg's direct flaming on the other sight was uncalled for, period. If he had an issue with what Geoff posted he should have taken it up with him through email/message. I have been a member (non paying) here and there for a couple of years and have come to enjoy most of the banter that goes on in both places and surely don't want censureship on either site. I will simply repeat what I said in my earlier post 'If you can't say something nice......" 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Geoff, there's a number of anti-MLS posts there, often by members here. When you referred to Shad, what other site would be the one promoting voting for him. That was the 2 + 2 = 4. 

It's nice to know that was not what was intended. 

Greg 

(p.s. for the record, I think it's Facebook that helped swing the vote, judged by the responses on that thread: 

"I tried to vote today and it said I didn't have javascript enabled. I think I do and never got this message before. I sent them a note. " 
"What's MLS? " 
"ok, so we had to reply to the thread to vote?? Now you tell me.... " )


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Its ok Greg just a missunderstanding. I will try and be clearer with my post from now on.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Dansgscale on 18 Jan 2011 08:46 PM 
Personally I don't care who gets to ride in the cab, All I want to know is how I can get a couple of tickets to ride the train. My wife keeps asking me how we can get to ride on one of these excursions we see all the time on Trains and locomotives on RFDTV. At least starting out in Topeka is not all that far from Houston compared to a lot of the trips that seem to be either on the west coast or up northeast. Finally something in the middle of the US that I can actually get to possibly ride. 

Dan S. 
If you voted you are in a drawing for tickets to ride on the train..


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Honestly, what pushed me into the lead on the referral contest was more than just MLS.. I know that a good portion of the votes came from MLS, but there was also a lot of help from the guys here are work. I also had a few friends on facebook help spread the word too. Hopefully there weren't too many duplicates and my lead stands.. 

As far as the route, I was pushing Little Rock Express for most of my campaign. The #2 player was promoting the Baton Rouge Rambler till he realized it was a losing proposition and threw his weight behind the Little Rock Route..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I quite agree that we should not be promoting inter-site conflict, however Greg's direct flaming on the other sight was uncalled for, period. If he had an issue with what Geoff posted he should have taken it up with him through email/message. I have been a member (non paying) here and there for a couple of years and have come to enjoy most of the banter that goes on in both places and surely don't want censureship on either site. I will simply repeat what I said in my earlier post 'If you can't say something nice......" As I haven't followed the threads on LSC or any other site, I have no opinion upon what was said anywhere other than here. What I am saying is that bringing a conflict from ANY site to this one is unproductive. You say that perhaps Greg should have employed email for his comments - I will submit that perhaps you should have as well (no offense meant - just making a point).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Geoff and again, apologies to you too. 

Shad: are the results final yet? And was my leg getting pulled, or is it true the #1 guy gets to be in the cab? 

Greg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Shad: are the results final yet? And was my leg getting pulled, or is it true the #1 guy gets to be in the cab? 

It is true, the #1 guy does indeed get to ride in the cab.. And I guess since they didn't say I couldn't say in the email I just got.. Yes, it's official, I am that guy!!! Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Double good for you! 

Now you do have to supply videos of the trip! 

Congrats! 

Greg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad
Maybe, somehow you can get to do this...










Ryan engineering a coal fired locomotive on an active commuter line with a dozen stops. Who knows a chicken dinner and a few beers with the crew might get you in the drivers seat!! Enjoy the experience...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah... none of that twirly-wheel reversing here. Looks like something you'd see on a submarine hatch.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
Could be that Shad will come over to the dark side....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 19 Jan 2011 04:40 PM 
Dwight
Could be that Shad will come over to the dark side....



????????????!!!! The 'dark side"??????!!!! THAT'S BATTERY!

No! He shall See The Light and be a LIVE STEAM afficionado.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/ht); Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Jan 2011 09:07 AM 
Sorry Geoff, there's a number of anti-MLS posts there, often by members here.


Really ? I must have missed them.
Ralph


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

(*Sigh) No, no no no _no!! _(Okay, let's go over this again...) The "dark side" is not battery! This is a common misconception! The dark side is steam vs diesel!! I suppose that "live" steam vs "sparkies" could be analogous to the Hatfields and the McCoys and the diesels would then be....yankees! (The feud gets put on hold until the yankee's full o lead







) Anyway, congrats Shad!!! Now the question becomes the #844 or the #3985?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dwight, 

First, no offense taken. You made a very good point. 

That being said, either I have something wrong on settings on my confuser, or there is something up with messaging. If too much memory has not leaked out while I slept since the last time I used the messaging system here, the system used to place the email address of the recipient blind to the sender. The message box now pops up with nothing filled in and a blank To: box. Kind of difficult to use the message system like that. 

I could have used the email address on Greg's site, but the last time I sent an email there requesting a bit of information, I never received any form of reply. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I get about 1200 emails a day. I miss some. A bunch go into a spam filter, and I don't always separate the wheat from the chaff properly. 

I do get a lot of questions from people on the forums. 

Keep those personal jabs coming, I love them. 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No! He shall See The Light and be a LIVE STEAM afficionado.What's this?? Shad - a Jedi???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW Semper, I had high hopes for Marty the other day when I saw he'd started a thread entitled,* "I have been SO wrong and very ashamed"*

My heart beating wildly, I caught my breath as my trembling finger clicked on the subject line to open the topic... turned out he was heaping praise on an LGB dismal.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, 

There was no 'jab' intended, just a statement of events from my perspective. 

Bob C.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 19 Jan 2011 07:31 PM 
BTW Semper, I had high hopes for Marty the other day when I saw he'd started a thread entitled,* "I have been SO wrong and very ashamed"*

My heart beating wildly, I caught my breath as my trembling finger clicked on the subject line to open the topic... turned out he was heaping praise on an LGB dismal.










YOU AND ME BOTH, BRO! I was so dissappointed when I read the true subject that I haven't been back to read anything else in the thread.

Those of us in the know, recognize the difference between those of the Dark Church of the Reformed Sparkies (A.K.A.: Batteryites) and those that know the En*light*enment of Live Steam.

Live Dismal eerrr, ah... Live Diseasel.... um... Diesel is but a mere abheration, much akin to the self-styled "gurus" of the mid 1960's, or the medicine-show huksters of the mid 1800's.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Take video (spring for a HD camera, there small now days if u don't have one), inside the cab, out the side, behind, everywhere, videos I haven't seen before!!  

- Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper - we be kindred spirits! hehehe It's no fun busting Marty's chops - he never rises to the bait.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 19 Jan 2011 03:54 PM 
Nah... none of that twirly-wheel reversing here. Looks like something you'd see on a submarine hatch.










Or a bus!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS, SHAD, YOU WON! * 

Union Pacific Railroad 
We're proud to announce the five winners of the Union Pacific Great Excursion Adventure points competition. They are: 

Grand Prize Winner and Honorary Engineer 
Shad D. Pulley 
West Jordan, UT 
... 
Skip Waters 
Dallas, TX 

James O'Connor 
Willowbrook, IL 

Nick Benson 
Eagan, MN 

Kevin S. Mucha 
Villa Park, IL


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who voted!!


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to Shad !!!!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Shad! Enjoy that cab ride....


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Shad.

Wow 2 guys from IL who live real close, wonder if I could hitch a ride









Tom h


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, Shad! Couldn't happen to a finer and more deserving fellow! I'm glad I voted.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Shad, I see you won the UP Great Excursion!! Yay!!! We will all be looking for reports on your experience! Enjoy!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

http://upexcursion.com/


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

UP 844 LITTLE ROCK EXPRESS DATES ANNOUNCED[/b]








*Hello UP Steam Fans!*


On Jan 18 we announced that with more than 76,000 votes, the Little Rock Express won Union Pacific's Great Excursion Adventure - You Route the Steam!


*Today we're announcing that the Little Rock Express begins *May 29[/b]* with the arrival of Union Pacific's steam locomotive *No. 844[/b]* in Kansas City, Mo., and concludes *June 9[/b]* in Little Rock, Ark.*













The route starts in Kansas City, heads east to St. Louis before turning south to Little Rock. Along the way the train will make overnight stops in KC, Jefferson City, St. Louis, Cape Girardeau, Bald Knob and North Little Rock. A detailed schedule that includes whistle stop locations will be announced April 27.[/b]
*
The Grand Prize Winner of the Great Excursion Adventure was Shad Pulley of West Jordan, Utah, earning him the title "Honorary Engineer" and the opportunity to ride in the steam locomotive cab!* Our four runners-up and their guests also will ride on the train for a leg of the tour. They are:
[*]Skip Waters from Dallas[*]James O'Connor from Willowbrook, Ill.[*]Nick Benson from Eagan, Minn.[*]Kevin Mucha from Villa Park, Ill.[/list]
Winners were determined based on the number of points they earned by gathering referrals via Facebook or Twitter.
In addition, a number of coach ride winners will be named in a drawing from those who voted for their hometowns along the winning route. Coach ride winners will be contacted via e-mail in the coming weeks.
Go to upsteam.com or follow Union Pacific on Facebook or Twitter for more information about the Little Rock Express.
Want to keep up with Union Pacific news, information and promotions? Sign up for our free e-mail list.
Thanks again for taking part in Union Pacific's Great Excursion Adventure - You Route the Steam!
UP Steam Team


 
--
Union Pacific Railroad
1400 Douglas Street, Omaha, NE 68179
upsteam.com | up.com | upexcursion.com




Jerry


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Shad!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We may make a steam guy out of Shad yet. hehehe


----------

